

Dear Oracle: Get a clue - selenamarie
http://ianskerrett.wordpress.com/2010/10/22/dear-oracle-get-a-clue/

======
gaius
_The basic problem is that people don’t trust you_

Bzzt wrong! There are plenty of organizations that DO trust Oracle enough to
rely on their products for core mission-critical functions. Oracle cares what
those organizations think. I guess the blogosphere got used to being able to
bully Sun; they're in for a surprise of they think Oracle's going to be such a
pushover.

